# Unintenionally Funny Headlines From Newspapers .



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are some weird headlines which acutally appeared in newspapers :

Man Struck By Lightning Faces Battery Charge . New Study Of Obesity Looks For Larger test Group.
Astronaut Takes Blame For Gas In Spacecraft . Kids Make Nutritious Snacks .
5 Foot Boa Caught In Toilet . Woman Relived . Chef throws His heart Into Helping Feed Needy .
Airliner Is Held Up For Three Hours By Man Armed With Ax . Arson Suspect Is held In Massachusetts Fire .
British Union Finds Dwarfs In Short Supply . Lawmakers Back Train Through Iowa .
Carolina Inn Loses License For Racism . Ban On Soliciting Dead In Trotwood .
Cause Of odor In Barnstead Found : Crenshaw . Lansing Residents Can Drop Off Trees .
Kidney Patients To Go On Their Own. Local High School Dropouts Cut In Half .Food Processors Turn To Plastic.
New Vaccine May Contain Rabies . Man Minus Ear Waives hearing . Deaf College Opens Doors To Hearing.
Air head Fired . Steaks Clock , Faces Time . Be Sure To Eat Right Before Surgery . 
Prosecutor Releases Probe Into Undersheriff . Dismemberment Killer Convicted : Thank God Jury Could Put 
Pieces Together . Here's How You Can Lick Doberman's Leg Sores . Cervical Cancer Linked To Smoking In A Study . Internal Memos On Tampon Introduced . Old School Pillars Are Replaced By Alumni .
Bank Drive-In Window Blocked By Board . Rock Star Hot With Sick Child . 
Hospitals Are Sued By 7-Foot Doctors . Reagan To Have Tissue Removed From Nose .
Dentist Receives Plaque . Some Pieces Of Rock Hudson Sold At Auction .Chinese Protest Mushrooms .
Sex Education Delayed . Teachers Request Training . Soviet General Says Missle Act Will Save Ru
Prince Andrew Takes Koo Pesant Hunting In Scotland . Authorities Register Biggest Heronine Bust .
More of Us Will Live To Be Centurions . Court Escapee Still On The Lamb.


----------

